# Found a baby shingleback in my tank this morning. Help please



## Dinobot (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

I came home from work to find my Shinglebacks have had a baby while I was at work. I did see them attempt to mate however thought the attempts had been unsuccessful. This is my first baby reptile and this was unexpected so my questions are as follows:

Can the baby remain in the enclosure until I find it a good home? Currently my pair are in a 4x2x2 with hiding places, not all out in the open. The pair have been together since birth, are about 2.5 years old.

What are the immediate things I should do?

Thanks guys


----------



## alichamp (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't have advice for you but a plea for photos...


----------



## Dinobot (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## alichamp (Nov 4, 2016)

I checked the book _Keeping and breeding Australian lizards_ (edited by Mike Swan) which states that "newly born lizards should be set up in enclosures either individually or with other newly born lizards. It is not advisable to place small lizards back into enclosures where larger lizards may injure or kill them. The enclosures should ... perhaps not be cooled during the first winter" (p.41).

Hope this helps until you get some other advice.  Gorgeous pic.


----------



## butters (Nov 4, 2016)

Keep it by itself. It will eat much the same as the parents just cut into smaller pieces.


----------



## GalaxyWolf (Nov 5, 2016)

I think you should keep it with the parents, I Don't think they'll hurt it because I heard their young stay With them for a couple of years or something like that.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 6, 2016)

Omg it's adorable! 
i often see mine showing mating behaviour. Wonder it the same will happen to me.......


----------



## Dinobot (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I had also heard the staying with parents comment for Shinglebacks but have found some contradictory information in books. As such I have him in a box within the enclosure until he is a bit bigger and stronger and I can find him a new home. He ate and drank well today so we are making progress.

More photos soon


----------



## eipper (Nov 10, 2016)

Whereabouts are you. It should be kept separately from the adults


----------

